
SpaceX submits paperwork for 30k more Starlink satellites - tshannon
https://spacenews.com/spacex-submits-paperwork-for-30000-more-starlink-satellites/
======
ryzvonusef
>Filings trigger a seven-year deadline whereby the satellite operator, in this
case SpaceX, must launch at least one satellite with its requested frequencies
and operate it for 90 days. Once spectrum rights have been assigned through
this “bring into use” procedure, other ventures must design their systems to
avoid interference with the newly minted incumbent operator. > >The ITU is
expected to change its bring into use rules during the upcoming World
Radiocommunication Conference, which takes place from Oct. 28 to Nov. 22 in
Sharm el-Sheikh, Egypt. Regulators intend to set more stringent rules for
megaconstellation ventures, requiring them to launch percentages of their
total constellation by to-be-determined deadlines in order to keep their
priority spectrum rights.

------
sunstone
I wonder if this will turn out to be as revolutionary as it appears it should.
And whatever happened to Google's "whitespace" tech anyway?

~~~
rasz
If I remember correctly I watched an interview with Google engineer working on
whitespaces technology and he indicated it was internally killed due to
potential fear of competing with android clients (cellular carriers)

